# Ashby Broad heads & Grizzlystik Arrows



## c5ken

I was in SA in 2014 where two guys were hunting Cape Buffalo with Ashby BH's & GrizzlyStik arrows. The performance on this equipment was terrible! 

Several Ashby heads snapped off & arrows also broke...

Anyone else have problems with the subject equipment??


----------



## HannahJTimmons

Interested to know also. Getting my cape in september. was told to shoot Grizzlys


----------



## KRONIIK

HannahJTimmons said:


> Interested to know also. Getting my cape in september. was told to shoot Grizzlys


Were you advised to shoot Grizzly Broadheads or GrizzlyStik *arrows*?
They are two very different and unrelated concerns.

I can vouch for the quality of Grizzly single-bevel broadheads on an old American Bison cow. 
Perfect performance in every respect; split ribs lengthwise ten inches or more, and passed through still shaving sharp. 

I suspect that the new Bishop broadheads are even better, though. 
Those are probably what I'd choose for Cape buffalo or elephant.


There have been several reports on AT of evidently fragile (broken) *Grizzly Stik arrow shafts* on big game.


----------



## c5ken

Kronllk,

I'm making reference to the GS arrows. So much bad press on the internet about GS arrows that I'm reluctant to give them a try. I did however order a test pack from GS and I received a 250 & 330 arrow
They both weigh 957gr & FOC is 35%. Haven't tested them outdoors but they paper tune great. Too much at-stake to go with an arrow that has a history of failure....
Just ordered two Easton FMJ DG 250 arrows to set-up and test. The test arrows will be 28" long, 315gr Bishop BH (actually weighs 320gr), 100gr brass insert, I may add a 2" footer (25gr), blazers & Easton nocks. Test arrows should be about 954gr with approx. 22% FOC. I ran my numbers through PinWheel software & that appear weak. Will know more once I build the arrows & test...


----------



## KRONIIK

^
Well personal experience will always trump any Internet opinions. 

Kudos to you for giving the GS arrows an honest try, despite the negative reviews.
Keep us posted on your real-world results!


----------



## c5ken

So, I tested three different arrows before I made my final decision.

All three test arrows were weighed and shot with 315gr field points:

GrizzlyStik 250 & 330 at 952gr OD=.345
Black Eagle 150 845gr OD=.302
Easton FMJ-DG 250 962gr OD=.289

The GrizzlyStik has 31% FOC & the FMJ & Black Eagle had approx. 22% FOC.

I ordered the Black Eagle's from South Shore archery. Was told they would weigh about 1000gr. When I received the test arrows & weighed them, they were only 845gr. I wanted arrows in the 950gr range, so the black eagles were out.

I was able to get good flight from all three test arrows. There is so much bad press on the Grizzlystik & the OD is so big, I decided to not go with them.

So, FMJ-DG it is. I'm shooting a 2017 Mathews Halon 32/6 at 65#. It shoots the FMJ at 198fps. with KE-80.66 & MO-0.828. Arrow flight is excellent. The only down side I see with this set-up is the arrows drops like a rock. The drop between 20 & 40 yards is almost 4'. However, I use a range finder & a Spot-Hogg Fast Eddy so Im able to dial the range in very accurately.. 
My Buff hunt is in July of this year. Hopefully my selected arrows will do the job....


----------



## KRONIIK

So have you picked a broadhead yet?


----------



## Mr.Poindexter

I shot my GrizzlyStik set-up the weekend before last. I was a bit concerned with the negative stuff I heard but I got pass throughs on bison at 40+ yards. I couldn't see what happened to the BH because it went so far off after I hit the buff that I lost them both in the tall grass. Was shooting a 250 spine 28" momentum with a 315 grain ashby head. Total arrow weight was almost 800 grains.

Took a feral pig with the 200 grain Massai heads on the same arrow shaft and passed through. Was able to recover the arrows and the heads looked brand new. One nocturnal broke off and I might have to drill it out or something, but otherwise happy with the results. Really wish I didn't lose 2 arrows though.


----------



## ds361

My daughter and I both shoot GS arrows and she and I both have had nothing but success with them on animals in Namibia. We were shooting Cutthroat broadheads because they are one piece steel and at the time, were half the price of the GS heads. As GS has come out with their Redline products, I am in the process of switching exclusively to their broadheads. Bottom line, love the arrows, and love the broadheads. My intention, on all my trips to Africa, will be to have all GS products. 
I have buffalo on my bucket list and would not hesitate in using GS products. Animals taken on our hunts, two warthogs, kudu bull, impala ram, red hartebeest, three zebra, duiker, blue wildebeest, and three oryx.


----------



## df06

I realize this is an old thread. I was one of the hunters mentioned by the OP that had GS shafts and Ashby BHs fail, on Cape buffalo and some other game in SA.


----------

